# BETTINGPARADISE- INSIDER PICKS



## bettingparadise (Apr 12, 2011)

Antibes - Limoges CSP

Pick:Antibes (+5,5 ah)
Odds: 1.85 @ unibet
Stake: flat (10/10 )

Basketball: France Cup
12/04/2011 20:00

category:information about injuries

Limoges without 3-4 important players. Antibes should win at home ground will full hall of fans but safer with handicap. Line is very good.Let's play !!!

EDIT by moderator: links in signature only please.


----------



## bettingparadise (Apr 13, 2011)

Pepinster- Spirou Charleroi

Pickepinster(+9,5 ah)
Odds: 1.96 @pinnaclesports
Stake: flat (10/10 )

Basketball: BELGIUM Ethias League
13/04/2011 20:30

category:information about injuries

Charleroi for sure today without 3 important players, maybe 4. Team are out of form.I think that if they win today, that will be small margines of points and +9,5 handicap is safe option. Let's play !!!


----------



## Just_bet (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the picks!


----------



## bettingparadise (Apr 16, 2011)

Poitiers - Strasbourg IG

Pick:Strasbourg IG (+5,5 ah)
Odds: 1.90 @bet365
Stake: flat (10/10)

Basketball: France LNB
16/04/2011 20:00

category:information about injuries

Poitiers without 4 important players. Strasbourg should win this but safer option is handicap +5,5 points. Let's play !!!

All picks on my own site which You can find in my PROFILE


----------



## bettingparadise (Apr 22, 2011)

Union Vöcklamarkt – SK Austria Klagenfurt

Pick: 1 (home win)
Odds: 2.25 @bet24
Stake: half-stake ( 5/10 )

Football: Austria – Regional League Mid
23/04/2011 16:00

category:information about injuries

Austria players are very angry, team propably will be canceled. Players don'trecive payments from February, atmosphere is very bad, additionally they have problems with injury players. I think that hosts will win in this situation. Let's play !!!

*
TODAY *

Greta Arn (HUN) – Simona Halep (ROU)

Pick: Simona Halep (ROU)
Odds: 1.57 @ladbrokes
Stake: flat (10/10)

Tennis:World – WTA Fes (MAR), Claycourt
22/04/2011 12:00

category:another category of information

I've got this tip from my very good friend.I believe him so I play it, odds are not so high I know, but I will play it.If someone likes to risk may play Halep win 2-0 in sets but I recommend safer option to Halep win.Let's play !!!

*
All picks on my own site which You can find in my PROFILE*


----------



## bettingparadise (May 2, 2011)

Stats after 31 trial picks:

Success: 62 %
Wins picks: 19
Loses picks: 11
Void picks: 1
Aver.Odd: 1.94
Profit: + 64,5 u
Yield: 27 %


Main purpose of our site is to generate solid month-profits, betting on sports betting supported by reliable informations. We think that the 31 types have given aptly illustrate that we have pretty good information. As discussed earlier, all types are not accurate but the overall balance of equity is positive.

Today we begin a paid subscription. All interested we invite  to cooperation.
We predict a subscription for 1 month at a price 39 euro.
Payments  via Moneybookers or PayPal.
We guarantee a profit,however  if the monthly balance sheet proved to be negative, another month for free.
Principles of functioning of the service are set out earlier in the tab: Rules and relate well to the subscription.All picks I send to bettingadvice to verification.

If you are interested, please contact:
m-mail: bettingparadise@gmail.com
msn: bettingparadise@gmail.com


Monthly subscription: 39 euro
Payments: Moneybookers or PayPal
e-mail to payments: bettingparadise@gmail.com


Regards,

bettingparadise


----------



## bettingparadise (May 3, 2011)

*
ONE MORE FREE PICK ( 1ST pick which I send to subscribers)

I cordially invite you to cooperation


#1 Pick

Paris-Levallois – Pau-Lacq-Orthez

Pickaris-Levallois (-8 ah)
Odds: 1.85 @ladbrokes
Stake: flat (10/10)

Basketball: France – Championnat Pro A
03/05/2011 20:00

category:information about injuries

Pau without 3 important players, 3 players who will propably play with health problems.
Paris should exploit this great opportunity and win. I hope that more than 8 points.
Let's play !!!


I cordially invite you to cooperation




*


----------



## experthandi23 (Jul 19, 2012)

All these picks are very helpful for all the bidders.


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

A good moment to share some interesting posts. Nice !


----------



## sammyrogerrs (May 29, 2013)

Austria players are actual angry, aggregation propably will be canceled. Players don'trecive payments from February, atmosphere is actual bad, additionally they accept problems with abrasion players.


----------

